# Desperate for Someone to help with my bloodwork



## krizzobizzle (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Everyone.

I'm a complete newbbb here.

Bit of background. I'm transgender first of all.

For the past 9 months I have been progressively feeling worse and worse, and the hypo symptoms prompted me to get a Thyroid test from my GP which came back within range.

Still feeling all these symptoms that perfectly fit with Hypothyroid ( hair falling out, constantly tired, dry skin etc ) I decided to take matters into my own hands and pay for a test which also tested for thyroid antibodies.

This is my results:

THYROID FUNCTION:

*Thyroid Stimulating Hormone - 2.46 ( range 0.2 - 4.2 ) *

*Free Thyroxine - 14.58 ( range 12 - 22 )*

*Total T4 - 82.0 ( range 59 - 154 ) *

*Free T3 - 4.19 ( range 3.1 - 6.8 ) *

THYROID ANTIBODIES

**Thyroglobulin Antibody - 401.0 ( range 0 - 115 ui/ml )*

*Thyroid Peroxidase - 23.0 ( range 0 -34 ui/ml ) *

So that leaves me with a couple of questions since I am confused that my Thyroid Peroxidase is somewhat normal....

1 ) I took these results to my GP who told me its not too much to worry about as yet....but is worth keeping an eye on in 2-3months? Is he right in saying that or just fobbing me off???

2 ) Would this result alone give me the symptoms of Hypothyroidism?

3 ) Is it worth ignoring my GP and testing for something additional, for example Thyroid Binding Globulin?, Free t4?, Reverse t3??

4 ) Should I go on any thyroid medication with these results?

I'm left feeling confused and a bit hopeless to be honest. I thought I had finally found what was up with how I was feeling, but now I'm told to do nothing.

Would appreciate any help from anyone with more knowledge than me on the topic.

Jen


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Jen and welcome to the board!



> *Thyroid Stimulating Hormone - 2.46 ( range 0.2 - 4.2 ) *
> 
> *Free Thyroxine - 14.58 ( range 12 - 22 )*
> 
> ...


Your thyroid labs reflect you being on the hypo side and it sounds like you have symptoms that support these hypo labs, Results should fall closet to 1/2-3/4 of range.



> THYROID ANTIBODIES
> 
> **Thyroglobulin Antibody - 401.0 ( range 0 - 115 ui/ml )*
> 
> *Thyroid Peroxidase - 23.0 ( range 0 -34 ui/ml ) *


Your thyroglobulin antibody is alarmingly high. You most certainly should request an ultrasound of your thyroid.

If your current GP had a wait and see view, you may want to find another doctor willing to treat you.


----------



## krizzobizzle (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for the swift reply

I don't even know the difference between the two antibodies? Why would tgab be so high,....yet the TP be within range? Its really confusing.

I guess when I read up I don't hear about Thyroglobulin Antibody too much

So, for the other markers,..which ones suggest that I'm Hypo. t3, t4? TSH?

Oh ....an what will an Ultrasound tell me?? )

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TPO is most commonly associated with Hashimoto's. It's not a definitive way to diagnose Hashi's. It's basically saying "Your thyroid is getting beat up and it might be due to an autoimmune disease but it could be something else."

Elevated Tg (thyrogobulin) is most commonly associated with thyroid cancers. Tg is made by all thyroids, so having a little in your blood work is normal. Elevated Tg numbers are also commonly found in people who have elevated TPO numbers. As the TPO destroys thyroid cells, Tg gets released. Tg is also produces at high amounts by cancerous thyroid nodules. Elevated Tg usually makes everyone rush to make sure there's no thyroid cancer present.

When you have a very elevated Tg number, as you do, with a normal TPO number (again, as you do), it REALLY raises the red flag for thyroid cancer. Your blood work is basically telling you that things don't look like an autoimmune disease, so the only other logical reason your Tg is elevated is cancer.

You want an ultrasound because thyroid cancers announce themselves via nodules on the thyroid. The ultrasound will look for those. Any nodules larger than 1cm -- particularly with your blood work -- should be biopsied. Basically, if you have thyroid cancer, its kinda fruitless to be regulating thyroid meds until you deal with the thyroid cancer first.

And, yes....all you labs point to hypo (also common with thyroid cancer):

Your TSH should be as close to 1.0 as possible;

Your free t4 should be somewhere between 17 - 19.5;

Your free t3 should be somewhere between 4.95 -5.875.

But, really, get that ultrasound first.


----------

